# Detailing News - WIN WIN Turtle Wax goes to the Dark side



## WHIZZER

The Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions line has gone to the DARK SIDE! They are introducing two NEW products into the Hybrid Solutions line up: Ceramic Acrylic Black Polish and Ceramic Acrylic Black Wax.

This is the only collection curated specifically for black paint finishes, featuring Ceramic SiO2 and Acrylic Polymers. 
The Ceramic Acrylic Black Polish is an all-in-one formula that corrects, enhances and adds protection to black paint finishes. 
Features and benefits include:
•	Precision Polishing Platelets remove scratches, swirls and other paint imperfections.
•	Black Pigmented Polish and Carnauba wax fills light imperfections and leaves a deep, rich black shine.
•	Ceramic SiO2 & Acrylic polymers delivers months of incredible water beading, protection against harsh contaminants and helps to prevent permanent water stains.
•	The formulation can be applied by hand or by machine.
The Ceramic Acrylic Black Wax increases the depth of color, gloss and protection for black paint finishes. 
Features and benefits include:
•	Formulated with black pigmented polish & carnauba wax to immediately fill light imperfections, increase the depth of color and leave a rich black shine.
•	Hydro-Glide slick polymers make it easy to spray on and wipe off.
•	Ceramic SiO2 & Acrylic polymers delivers months of incredible water beading, protection against harsh contaminants and helps to prevent permanent water stains.
Also available from Turtle Wax will be a Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Acrylic Black Collection Kit. It will include Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Acrylic Black Wax 16 oz., Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Acrylic Black Polish 14 oz., 1 Buffing Pad, 2 Premium Microfiber Towels, 1 6.5" Polishing Pad

All products are expected to be available for pre-order on the Turtle Wax UK Brand Store https://ukstore.turtlewax.com/ from w/c 13th April, with orders expedited by w/c 4th May.
Pricing will be £22.00 for the Ceramic Acrylic Polish 414ml, £20 for the Ceramic Acrylic Wax 473ml and £55 for the Black Collection Kits.
#turtlewax #blackline #blackwax #dedicatedtothedrive #hybridsolutions

AND YOU HAVE A CHANCE TO WIN A KIT - we will be posting on Instagram as well

Please add you name below if you want to be in with a chance to win (closes 19th April)


----------



## DLGWRX02

I’m in


----------



## virgiltracey

Yes please! I've got two black cars to do, would love to try this out


----------



## Brian1612

Do these also work on non black cars out of curiosity? Have some darker paints to try on but not black. Keen to try some of this new range though so fingers crossed!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mbarn

Yes please.
Thanks for running a competition like this


----------



## Rab W19

Go for it


----------



## mikep99

count me in please!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Carscope

I'm in!


----------



## stonejedi

Yeah go on then:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## spooky128

Would love this count me in please 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikerd4

yes plaese - mikerd4


----------



## minimadmotorman

minimadmotorman - in it to win it!


----------



## RS3

:thumb:Count me in please:buffer:


----------



## GSI-MAN

GSI-MAN
Yes please guys


----------



## Lsmcdti

Lsmcdti im in


----------



## Vossman

I'm in please, thanks.


----------



## Ctreanor13

I'm in please


----------



## wayne451

Pop me down.


----------



## pt1

Im in thanks..be good to see if its any better on black than the products i normally use 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sistersvisions

Can you count me in please...


----------



## HairyMonster

I'm in please :thumb:


----------



## RT1994

Put me in please guys!


----------



## New2Bubbles

Would be rude not to, I'm in


----------



## Andyblue

Oh, yes please - wife's getting (hopefully) a black car, so really fancy trying these out...


----------



## shl-kelso

Would be good to try this on the Ruby Black paintwork of my Mitsubishi Outlander PHEV


----------



## uruk hai

Definitely interested in this and like many others I currently have the time to try it out !


----------



## Peter77

Yes please.


----------



## Gafferinc

Yes please count me in too


----------



## jjpearce05

Count me in please


----------



## mike13

count me in please


----------



## polt

ohh yes add me, Polt in please


----------



## RSlucky

Count me in!


----------



## vectra

In for the win


----------



## ger1275gt

Count me in too


----------



## MrPassat

Add me too please


----------



## VW STEVE.

''Yes please''


----------



## Leezo

Count me in too, 
Thanks


----------



## pxr5

Me as well please.


----------



## Gas head

Yes please include me also.


----------



## chummy325

Looks good count me in.


----------



## Y25dps

Why the hell not, I am in please


----------



## Mark2408

Yeah I'm in please 😁👍


----------



## Matt_Fk3

Definitely put me in for this, my cars black and would be very interested to see the results


----------



## Matt_H

Count me in, some of this would go a treat on my cars


----------



## Chris Dyson

Interesting products, count me in.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Add me please. 😁


----------



## Taxboy

Me too please


Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## xenton

Yes please


----------



## Ernie Bernie

Oooh yes please. Thanks for running this.


----------



## k4ith

in it to win it TW


----------



## talisman

yes please.....


----------



## Brooklands

Yes please!


----------



## BobbyNelson

Yes please!

Sent from my X20 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Spud2078

im in, looks great


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Count me in and I'll see what it does for Carbon Black paint.


----------



## Derekh929

Count me in please , thanks Derek


----------



## ENDA

Yes please!


----------



## PKP

I'm in too


----------



## WHIZZER

HairyMonster said:


> I'm in please :thumb:


Winner send me your name , address, tel number please

thanks


----------



## stonejedi

Congrats HairyMonster...*ENJOY!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## HairyMonster

Many Thanks I'm Gobsmacked:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

HairyMonster said:


> Many Thanks I'm Gobsmacked:lol::lol::lol:


:thumb:


----------



## cooter k

Congrats HairyMonster :thumb:


----------



## HairyMonster

*Turtlewax Hybrid Solutions*

First off I want to Thank Turtle Wax for donating the prize and Detailing World for running the competition.

This arrived this morning all the way from the U.S.A














































I'm looking forward to trying it at the weekend, and will post a few pics of the results.

Thanks again to Turtle Wax and Detailing World for running the competition:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Never even saw this at the time but well done HairyMonster on winning this prize


----------



## spooky128

Well done mate . Looking forward to seeing the results 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

CONGRATS - enjoy using It


----------



## HairyMonster

*Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Acrylic Black Polish and Wax*

I had a play with the Turtle Wax Ceramic Acrylic Black Polish and Wax Today.

After a full decon/wash I applied the black polish by machine (DA) on the rear n/s quarter panel, Bonnet and Roof.

A damp MF must be used to remove the polishing residue, and then buffed with a dry cloth, which leaves a nice slick glossy finish.

I tried the ceramic acrylic black wax on the rest of the car, as the polish needs 24 hours to fully cure before washing or topping with the black wax/sealant.

It wipes of easily and leaves a nice slick, glossy surface.

The only problems I had were trying to get the pads and MF cloths clean as the polish contains a strong black dye.

The Ceramic Acrylic Black Wax also contains a black dye, but not as strong as the polish.

The Black colourants definitely give the paint a darker, deeper looking gloss.

The car is metallic black, and the weather was a bit overcast.

Apologies for the poor pics.



















Rear quarter









Rear quarter









Bonnet


----------



## WHIZZER

^looks good


----------

